# Delaware chefs



## scotchef38 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking for some help for a fellow Aussie who is looking for work.He had a job lined up in Rehoboth DE but it fell through at the last minute.
He is open to moving elsewhere but would prefer anyone who already has permission to employee international workers.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 27, 2015)

What type of visa does he have ?


----------

